# american standard not the standard anymore



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

So im at a customers home, the guy is really wealthy, buetiful home, nice cars whole nine yards.i get there and the call was about the tank being to loose on the basin.he explains to me the last plumber who installed it 3 days ago said he didnt want to overtighten it or damge it, smeared caulk all over the bowl and didnt bother cleaning lol, just was a lazy tech.i explain to the guy theres no reason the tank should wobble.well low and behold, the mold from the factory was way unlevel (made in mexico go figure) and could not stop tank from being loose without overtightening one side and cracking china.so i told him take this puppy back.well guy at supply said send it to american standard (yah, jerk literally said send it lol). I informed that a.s. makes a one piece model of the champion 4 with updated internals that youa may like.well customer tells me "i wanted that in the 1st place" lol.i said why didnt you get it? He said the supply outfit didnt have them in stock, well i called the supply retail myself again and told them what the problem was, that i was bringing it back weather they like it or not, and order the one piece for rush delivery as my wealthy customer doesnt care what price because he just bought a 10,000 dollar persian rug.so i take it back, show the defects and got the one peice.installed and called it a day.but we pre checked 4 freaking champion 4 toilets before loading one up.they all had serious pimples, chips, off colored blotches, off level, inconsistant flange bolt angle holes, wtf is goin on american standard? You make such a ****ty toilet that suppliers dont evem want to deal with.and 480 for a toilet that god knows how passed q.a. at factory, ill be damned if i.ever recomend your crapchina ever again.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You are just noticing that it is junk now? :laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I worked for a company that slammed alot of houses and large scale apartment complexes. We installed thousands of American Standard toilets. I was a quality control tech. I fixed everybody elses screwups and warranty work on all dwellings under a year old.

I have never hated a toilet as much as American Standard.

Today I install Toto for eveyone that can afford them, the crackpads and slumlords get Mansfields.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Yup, AS china is junk. 

Can't count how many of their Cadet bowls I have tried (and failed) to get flushing properly. Just changed out a Champion 4 that the HO was sick of dealing with last week.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The only Am Std Products I have installed in years has been customer supplied and I only do so with the written warning in advance that "Only my installation work is guaranteed, their product is not. If the Am Std Product is defective, the additional R&R will be billable. Given the high defect rate with Am Std products, do you really want to go ahead with this project or, would you like to select a product from a different manufacturer?"

I adopted this tact years ago when I installed 2 defective customer supplied Am Std Champion 1 toilets in a row, leaking from the casting patch on the rear of the trapway, and the customer thought I would be waiting on the job R&Ring toilets while they went through the the entire inventory of crap at the local Homer's Junk Shop until they found a working one...:no:

I had stopped supplying Am Std Products long before that...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Redwood said:


> The only Am Std Products I have installed in years has been customer supplied and I only do so with the written warning in advance that "Only my installation work is guaranteed, their product is not. If the Am Std Product is defective, the additional R&R will be billable. Given the high defect rate with Am Std products, do you really want to go ahead with this project or, would you like to select a product from a different manufacturer?"
> 
> I adopted this tact years ago when I installed 2 defective customer supplied Am Std Champion 1 toilets in a row, leaking from the casting patch on the rear of the trapway, and the customer thought I would be waiting on the job R&Ring toilets while they went through the the entire inventory of crap at the local Homer's Junk Shop until they found a working one...:no:
> 
> I had stopped supplying Am Std Products long before that...


Some manufacturers insist that the fixtures at the big box is the same as the ones at the supply house - BUT, seems like we have more problems with the China at the big boxes. Had several Kohler Highline complete in box, supplied by H.O. with pinhole leak in the China.

One paid us twice to install & re-install.

The other one had Lowes compensate them for the second install.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

wheww...ok im seriously glad im not the only one.tank god cuz now i will know to warn customers and recommend toto or high end kohlers , even gerber avalanches are better than american standards junk.the customer just really got a kick out of the champion 4 styling.i will honostly never supply american standard after this.its a severe issue how 4 of you say the same thing lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The best Am Std story I can give is the customer wanted puke green Am Std lav sinks in a 2 sink master bath...

The 2 sinks they got the colors didn't match...
We went through every one at the supply house (6 of them) and with a total of 8 sinks on hand not 2 of them color matched...

The rep came driving up and brought 3 with him still no 2 matching...

Finally he left and from wherever finally came back another day with 2 matching sinks...

I was paid for my time....:thumbsup::laughing:


----------

